# The Next Best Thing to Robert Redford Dessert



## IcyMist (Jul 13, 2005)

*The Next-best-thing-to-robert-redford Dessert*

Not sure if this qualifies as a cake or not.  But not sure where to put it.  This is another recipe I found as I was doing a search and looked like something someone with a real sweet tooth would enjoy.  


*THE NEXT-BEST-THING-TO-ROBERT-REDFORD DESSERT

*1/2 c. butter, melted 
1 c. sifted flour 
1 c. finely chopped pecans
1 (8 oz.) pkg. softened cream cheese
1 c. sugar
1/2 t. maple flavoring
1 (8 oz.) carton frozen whipped topping, thawed
1 large pkg. instant chocolate pudding 
1 large pkg. instant vanilla pudding 
1/4 t. almond extract 
3 c. cold milk
2 T. grated unsweetened baking chocolate
1/4 c. coarsely chopped pecans (topping)

Mix melted butter, nuts and flour and press into a buttered 9 x l3 pan. Bake at 350°, for 20 minutes or until lightly browned. Cool. Mix cream cheese, sugar and maple flavoring until smooth. Fold in 1/2 of the whipped topping and spread over the cooled crust. Beat puddings, almond extract and milk until smooth and thick. Spread over the cream cheese layer. Top with remaining whipped topping, grated chocolate and nuts. Refrigerate at least 2 hours.
(Yield: 10-1 2 servings).


----------



## nytxn (Jul 13, 2005)

That sounds great!


----------



## Anniebelle (Jul 13, 2005)

Wow, that sounds good.


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 13, 2005)

This sounds wonderful, icy!  My mom used to make something similar all the time and hasn't been able to find the recipe in ages (I think her crust included Ritz crackers and a ton of butter!) so this will make a great replacement.

I'm moving this to the general desserts list--like you said, it's sort of a cake, sort of a cookie bar, sort of a pie... We'll just keep it general!


----------



## jkath (Jul 13, 2005)

I've got one very similar, only it's chocolate. I love the maple idea, tho - sounds even more fantastic!
(and of course I had to check it out by the name alone!)


----------

